# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Acid Reflux

## Cuchculan

Curious to hear how many other suffer with this? I will say I am not as bad as most people. Last time it hit me was January at the start of the New Year. Then again today. So I managed to go close on 11 months without it. Which is good when you consider it used to come on every month or so up to last year. It is probably the one thing that always hit me worst of all. I don't like what is out there to take for it. I find nothing helps. If anything it can bring on other things if I do take anything for it. So what do others take? How often does it hit other people? With me I say I always just have to ride it out. It normally passes after a few days and that would normally be it for a month or two. Kind of surprised me when it came on today. Though I do link it to the time of the year. I hate this time of year. It has been hitting me in waves for the past few hours. Like a wave of acid will sweep through my body. Can also put me off eating much. Hard to put food into a stomach that is like this at the moment. I know there are a lot of over the counter things you can buy. My issue with them? They stop the acid in your body. So we assume ' great ' they are working. But what do we need to break food down when we eat it? Acid. If you take something to stop the acid in your stomach / body, when you eat, it creates another problem. Food does not digest like it should. At least for me anyway. The food simply just sits there in my stomach. Will come out in the end. Toilet wise. Which is not nice at all. Hence I prefer to ride it out and put up with it for the few days it will last. 

But let us hear your acid reflux stories. You might do something that works wonders for you. Something others have never heard of. I know others call it GERD. But as I don't get it as bad as others I always refer to it as just acid reflux. Some people can suffer daily. I can't even begin to imagine what that must be like. Few days of it seems like hell to me. 

So write away. Share your stories. Good or bad.

----------


## Cuchculan

A night without any sleep at all last night. Such was the way things worked out. Body been flooded with acid over and over again. You know how it goes. Stomach to throat. Can be the type of acid that stings you in some sense. So today is day 2 and things are no different at all. Just didn't eat as much today. That is normal for me with acid. Not saying it stops it. It doesn't. But you are simply not hungry enough for anything big. I will say it seems to have evolved a bit. I always think these things do. I was always used to acid reflux and it always acted in the exact same way. Nothing was ever different about it. You might be hit by a wave of it and then you could go to sleep. But not this time around. Seemed more to be wave after wave. Which it was never like before. Also brought with it some pains. That was never the case in the past. Be more curious to see how long it lasts for. As in days. 3 to 4 was normal in the past. But changes do happen. And fair to say this has changed this time around.

----------


## L

Try sleep sitting up

----------


## Otherside

I Have it pretty badly. Comes in episodes. Have times when I can't eat without it coming up. It's absolutely pleasant, as you can imagine. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

I did manage to sleep last night. Knew I would. Could hardly keep my eyes open by a certain time. Have had a bit more food today. Few cups of coffee and extras to go with them. Has hit once or twice today. Mainly when I did get up and move about. Though it didn't feel as bad earlier. Hoping it is starting to ease. Will know as the day goes by. Then day becomes night. 
@L
 I am not a horse. LOL. Used to sleep on a sofa downstairs. As I found I could sleep more upright than flat on my back. Mother got a new sofa. Hate the one we have now. Keep slipping off it. Leather.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had this pretty bad. I've had every kind of test done that you could imagine. I used to not be able to keep food down, sometimes even water. I'd end up in the ER because I'd get dehydrated. Anyway I have a gastroenterologist (stomach doctor) I see. He put me on Dexilant, and it completely cured it. I have no more symptoms at all. You might try seeing a stomach doctor.

----------


## Cuchculan

The last time it hit me was last January. So in a sense I have it better than some people. Some have this [BEEP] daily. Day in, day out, for the whole year. Now that would be bad. I have been asked if I wanted to have tests done. The normal camera down and up me. That is not my kind of test at all. Have had loads of other tests for other things over the years. The only one I have ever refused is the camera test. I know they can knock you out. Just not for me. My dad used to stay awake for that test and just swallow the camera like it was nothing at all. No idea how he ever managed that one at all. He would take the camera from them and swallow it down far enough until they told him to stop. Guess some people are better than others with these tests. 

It comes about with a shift in the stomach. That much I do know. Because of the shift acid can get through were it is not meant to get through. Have seen videos of chiropractors helping people out with similar issues. Pushing the stomach back down. Though they always say they are not treating the reflux problem, more the mechanics of the whole body. In other words if you fix one thing, it will help fix another thing. Interesting videos to watch. 

I will see how I am over the next few days. I eat small when like this. But eat more often. Just when a wave hits you out of the blue, and you can feel the acid coming up your throat, it is not very nice at all. Has been a bit weaker today than it was two days ago. I do blame the time of year. I hate this time of year. Dark by 4 in the afternoon. Whole Christmas and New Year lark. Hence the last time it hit was New year of last year. 10 months without. Who knows. We shall play it by ear.

----------


## CloudMaker

I think acid reflex is just a part of getting old imo

----------


## InvisibleGuy

It might be, I'm not a spring chicken anymore. I can't do what I could at 20 years old.

I can't party like I used to. My body just can't take it.

----------


## whisperingzombking

I've started to get it alot more recently. 
Is it to do with age? I'm 26......

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ It could be. In my case, I never used to have stomach problems when I was younger.

For me it's also most def anxiety-related. I get stomach aches when I'm stressed, or upset or anxious....sometimes they're so bad I have to stop what I'm doing and sit down or lie down. And it's strange but the acid reflux seems to get worse with anxiety. Or, it seems like it does.

I've tried changing my diet and it doesn't matter much what I eat, or what I stay away from. The only thing that's helped me is the meds my doc put me on.

----------


## Otherside

I was 21 when it started. To be honest, I think abusing medication/overdosing caused my stomach problems. Been fine for the last few months, then it's started to pop up again in the last few days, out of the blue. It's really quite embarresing having to run to the loo suddenly when you start to feel like you're really going to vomit.

----------


## Cuchculan

Turns out I had a Gastro Intestinal Infection. Came on like acid Reflux always does. But this was much worse. Had to take medication for a week for the infection. Horrible medication. I was sore all over my whole body. Acid was coming up and sticking around the body. Talking the back as well here. Never felt pain like it before. But for the first week I assumed it was reflux, so did little or nothing about it. Had to call a D Doc out in the middle of the night. That was how much pain I was in. He simply touched a certain area. Got it right in one go. The pain when he touched it. Guess he knew what he was looking for. Back eating full meals and going out. Back out over a week now.

----------


## AtropaBelladonna

> Curious to hear how many other suffer with this? I will say I am not as bad as most people. Last time it hit me was January at the start of the New Year. Then again today. So I managed to go close on 11 months without it. Which is good when you consider it used to come on every month or so up to last year. It is probably the one thing that always hit me worst of all. I don't like what is out there to take for it. I find nothing helps. If anything it can bring on other things if I do take anything for it. So what do others take? How often does it hit other people? With me I say I always just have to ride it out. It normally passes after a few days and that would normally be it for a month or two. Kind of surprised me when it came on today. Though I do link it to the time of the year. I hate this time of year. It has been hitting me in waves for the past few hours. Like a wave of acid will sweep through my body. Can also put me off eating much. Hard to put food into a stomach that is like this at the moment. I know there are a lot of over the counter things you can buy. My issue with them? They stop the acid in your body. So we assume ' great ' they are working. But what do we need to break food down when we eat it? Acid. If you take something to stop the acid in your stomach / body, when you eat, it creates another problem. Food does not digest like it should. At least for me anyway. The food simply just sits there in my stomach. Will come out in the end. Toilet wise. Which is not nice at all. Hence I prefer to ride it out and put up with it for the few days it will last. 
> 
> But let us hear your acid reflux stories. You might do something that works wonders for you. Something others have never heard of. I know others call it GERD. But as I don't get it as bad as others I always refer to it as just acid reflux. Some people can suffer daily. I can't even begin to imagine what that must be like. Few days of it seems like hell to me. 
> 
> So write away. Share your stories. Good or bad.



I am newly in recovery after suffering from anorexia since the age of 12 and never had acid reflux, then started getting it during treatment and now it's just a part of my life the body is truly a mystical wonderland thanks John Mayer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MobileChucko

I have been dealing with acid reflux for a number of years now...  A month or two ago, it got bad enough that I decided to go back on Prilosec for a few weeks.  My sister happened to be going to the store, so I asked her to pick me up a box.  Before opening the box, I decided to check and see if there were any bad interaction between Prilosec and the two anti-anxiety meds that I am currently on, that being Celexa and Remeron.  Glad that I checked, as I found out that Celexa and Prilosec really shouldn't be taken together.  So, I took the Prilosec back to the store.  At this point I'm just doing my best to manage it with diet changes, and that seems to be helping... :silly:

----------


## Smalm

I have chronic heartburn, it's called GERD. I had a bad mental breakdown and had to move out of state. During that time my GERD started. I was first on Ranitidine, then after getting my gallbladder out my GERD was way worse, so now I take 40 mg Pantoprazole daily. No amount of diet changing is helping my GERD. Over the counter things usually help heartburn pretty well, but if they don't then see your doctor.

----------

